
Cloud-Native Technologies for Career? - lawfulanarchist
Are there many companies out there that are looking for people with expertise in cloud-native technologies? If so, are the roles limited to people with many years of experience? I am a junior software dev who has some experience with cloud-native technologies and want to do more projects in this area. My only concern is, are companies going to hire a junior software-dev who has experience with cloud-native technologies?
======
verdverm
Cloud native technologies can mean a lot of things, what do you have
experience with?

There are certain technology skills that are definitely highly sought after,
Kubernetes and DevOps as one example. Knowledge of these is a leg up at any
developer class level.

